# Young Fancy Mice Breeder



## Kelser (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello there, I'm Gabby. I'm fifteen and live in Canada, on a small farm in Eastern Ontario. I've had fancy mice since I was eight, and I'm a very responsible girl, who is constantly searching for new ways to make life better for my mice.

I currently have 17 mice, 11 does and 6 bucks. I only breed two does at a time, so I have two litters on the way. I don't show my mice, but I do sell to many people who often come down from Toronto to buy. I will never ship my mice, and I'm always quick to make sure they are going to good homes.

My life is very busy. Every day, I wake up at 5:30am and take care of the mice. It's exhausting work, but usually I'm in bed by 8pm (lame, I know, but such is the life of a breeder). Thank goodness it's summer vacation now though, with two litters on the way and not having to worry about getting to school on time.

Anyway, that's my life in a nutshell. If you have any questions or advice, please, feel free to comment.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Welcome to FMB sounds like you really care for your mice, what type of mice do you breed?


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome! You sound just like my 18 year old daughter haha.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. : ) There are actually a few people from Canada who are around here, I'm sure they're glad to know that someone else up there breeds!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome :mrgreen: Age doesn't have to mean anything, you sound like living proof of that. Looking forward to pictures of your little critters.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Gabby! Very, very happy to see another south-eastern Ontario resident here! Whereabouts are you? I hop from Toronto and Hockley Valley quite often. I'm also really thrilled to see someone so young open to learning more, and being responsible. What varieties do you breed?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome! Gosh, I only wish I was as responsible and stable as you sound when I was 15. Though that was only 3 years ago.

Welcome again. Like everyone else, what varieties do you breed? We would all love to see pictures


----------



## Kelser (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, thanks a lot everyone for the warm welcomes! I breed satins, mostly in dove, ivory, and fawn. My camera broke a few months ago, but hopefully by the time my litters come I'll have gotten a new one to show you all. Thanks again!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

It sounds like we're dipping in the same gene pool.  I'm excited to see your mice! It'd be nice to adopt one that isn't from a pet store.


----------

